# SA Last Snapper for this year?



## Rockster (Sep 7, 2007)

Headed out late yesterday afternoon looking for some Snook and possibly KGW as the water was still a bit murky after the last blow. Trolled around a bit for but I could not find a Snook after a couple of short trolling sessions and I was too lazy to head the other direction where success was more likely. I anchored up to try and find a whiting but realised I had left my whiting rigs at home. I did take some pichards for berley, found a couple of large circle hooks and chucked 'em out. Things were extremely quiet, then just after sunset off goes one reel peels off line and a decent fight later I landed a 54cm Snapper. It fought way harder than some larger specimens I have caught before, perhaps they have a little more energy as the water warms up.
In the process the anchor got snagged and could not get it loose so I had to cut it off and bid it farewell. Paddling back in I got to enjoy the lunar eclipse, all in all a good night.










Cheers
Bob


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Maybe not. They are scarce here though. Good luck for another one Bob.


----------

